# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Demolishing Costs and Procedures

## Draganij

I am thinking of domolishig a house in Adelaide and building another, but do not know what the procedure is, or what the associated costs are to complete this. 
Can anyone help with what it costs to demolish a house in adelaide, and does it depend on if it its weather board, brick and the size of the house? 
Also are there any other costs invloved...permits or council approvals etc etc? 
Would I have to see all of these people individually to get approval, or can a Demolishing company do everything for me? 
Thanks

----------


## markclad

In Sydney an average cost to demo is about $10,000. In Sydney you can put the application for demolition in with the application to build the new home. But I guess every state is different.

----------


## bitingmidge

Demolition may require planning approval as well. 
A demolition company should be able to advise on all local requirements. 
Be prepared to be saddened or even disgusted at the sheer waste of perfectly good materials that demolition can bring. 
Sadly it's far more economical to bring in a monster excavator, and a few trucks than to salvage materials.   Demolition in this way can leave you with a perfectly clean and empty site in a morning. 
The costs will also vary however, depending on access, tipping costs and the value of salvageable material.  For instance you may be able to sell or give away the roof tiles and windows. This won't make it any cheaper (though there'd be a little less to dump) but you may feel better! 
In Qld where house construction makes it relatively easy to relocate whole houses, we can often almost recover the demolition cost, by selling (or giving away) the house subject to the block being left clean. 
Cheers, 
P

----------


## Wild Dingo

aah yes the sad loss of all the glorious timber when you get a demo company in to do the job  :No:   
What we have found is that by a simple aplication to the shire we are then able to gain a demolision license from the appropriate government department (to cover their asses) and through Work Safe and finally some time down the track we will be able to demolish the house here ourselves  :2thumbsup:   
Seems at least over here theres not that much of a problem getting approval nor gaining the relevent authorities approval and tickets to do the job yourself.

----------


## billbeee

A simple demolition job can get complicated if there is FAC in the building.  Check it out first.
Regards
Bill

----------

